# 2003 kodiak snorkeling question



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

Anyone know where i can find directions on how to snorkel a 2003 kodiak?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No clue. But if you bring it to T-Town I'll help ya out.. haha...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://kod.gotdns.com/index.cgi?album=Kodiak_Album

I couldnt get that link to work but when i searched it says 04 Kodiak snorkels..... should help you out if the link works


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

The cvt exhaust is in the back under plastic near muffler. Have you ever seen a snorkel through back plastics?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

actually, yeah. It looked stupid though.. & didnt look real functional either.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

jaxamillion04 said:


> The cvt exhaust is in the back under plastic near muffler. Have you ever seen a snorkel through back plastics?


 is that where it exits the cvt, or is that where the stock plumbing is?


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

The exit and the stock tube are both in the back.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Some flex hose is about all that will help there, and some fancy phishing... lol


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Snorkels on the kodiaks are difficult, trust me I have done it. Good luck. I found my writeup on Highlifter by a guy named STUMP KNOCKIN 450.


----------

